# Making distressed appliques



## TREHouse (Sep 18, 2008)

I am trying to get a hand on this distressed applique stuff. Don't mean to sound really dumb, but is PSA tackle twill the best fabric to use and how do you go about fraying the edges? 

I don't think I could sell enough (small town shop) of the same design to justify buying from companies like midwest punch. 

I would be very thankful to anyone who can shed some light on this process for me.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Tre I do not think you can get to your end from where you are looking to start. PSA tackle twill is generally not used in distress. It is for numbers and doing appliques. Now some will tell you that the do do effects with it, but that would be a knack. You would be better off with felt. I will tell you that the adhesive on the twill will play a big part - so if you want to try that - ensure you are just using the pressure sensitive and not the pressure sensitive permenant adhesive for that wont fray - glue holding it down. Next do not use a satin stitch to hold down your design for the edges are concealed. Next do not cut with a laser for that would seal the edges. I would cut several times over the same design so as to go deeper with each pass oppose to cutting through in one pass - that would start the fraying. Next you will still need to do a placement stitch inset (for when it start really fraying you do not want to see that stitch), and a bean stitch to hold it in place where you want it to stop fraying. Remember pressure sensitive is just to hold it in place while it is being stitched down. If I can I suggest you go buy a design you like and take it apart to see how it is done. I do this with several high-end people that run sales and now they just made my training aids affordable. Hopes this gets you there. I found other materials fray easier and are cheaper. You can always buy the adhesive backing the ones I use come in 3 styles and I pick up the fabric from fabric stores or old clothes. Too many secrets.


----------



## TREHouse (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you sooooooooo much for all the secrets. Can I ask what adhesive you use?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I use - pressure sensitive, pressure sensitive with permanent adhesive, and permanent adhesive. I buy them in 5 yard increments and they are about 60in wide - lots of adhesive. I cut with a flatbed cut (blade) or laser. All of the adhesive is heat applied to fabric and then you peel it to be heat applied or pressured to anything else. Did I say great stuff, right after sliced bread.


----------



## TREHouse (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you again for all the great info. 

This info will keep me from making some costly mistakes.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

I use a lot of different fabrics for appliques, I love cutting up old grey t shirts.....old jeans two.
a nice felt is fun.....I often go in after and take a few stitches out to make it even more lets say frayed, messed up,...... Trying Sewing something cool On a piece of Fabric And, then cutting it then sewing it on.... the most fun is playing!, experiment, learn, be different, grow.


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

We buy distressed appliques from Midwest Punch. They have been the only source for this product wholesale. Stahls now appears to be selling this. Has anyone tried them? 

Applique Dude


----------

